# Are you a back, side, or stomach sleeper



## kayleee (Jan 5, 2016)

Well which one are you


----------



## MintySky (Jan 5, 2016)

I always sleep on the side.


----------



## kayleee (Jan 5, 2016)

MintySky said:


> I always sleep on the side.



Dang you just replied at lightening speed


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jan 5, 2016)

side  since stomach is so uncomfortable


----------



## kayleee (Jan 5, 2016)

Jetix said:


> side  since stomach is so uncomfortable



Yeah stomach kind of feels like I'm breaking my neck especially if I'm trying to use a pillow


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jan 5, 2016)

I lay on my side. Lately though I've been forced to lay on my back more because I had surgery done. It's the worst thing ever since I have a really hard time falling asleep on my back.


----------



## kayleee (Jan 5, 2016)

DarkDesertFox said:


> I lay on my side. Lately though I've been forced to lay on my back more because I had surgery done. It's the worst thing ever since I have a really hard time falling asleep on my back.



What kind of surgery?


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jan 5, 2016)

kayleee said:


> What kind of surgery?



Gallbladder removal surgery. The pressure from laying on my side triggers soreness and pain around my stomach. It's only temporary I have to sleep on my back, but I can't wait where I can just start laying on my side again.


----------



## tobi! (Jan 5, 2016)

Definitely stomach.


----------



## kayleee (Jan 5, 2016)

DarkDesertFox said:


> Gallbladder removal surgery. The pressure from laying on my side triggers soreness and pain around my stomach. It's only temporary I have to sleep on my back, but I can't wait where I can just start laying on my side again.



Yowza, hope you recover well and quickly!


----------



## okaimii (Jan 5, 2016)

Stomach and side. I can't sleep on my back.


----------



## tumut (Jan 5, 2016)

All three cause I toss and turn.


----------



## Lumira (Jan 5, 2016)

I'm definitely a side sleeper.
Since my cartilage piercing is still healing, I favor my right side.


----------



## ime_rbs (Jan 5, 2016)

Side sleeper.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 5, 2016)

its hard for me to sleep on my back, like i breathe funny so im usually on the sides


and i heard that sleeping on your stomach can cause sex dreams because youre breathing on your stomach similar to in sex


----------



## Oblivia (Jan 5, 2016)

I mostly sleep on my left side with a pillow between my knees, but I occasionally sleep on my stomach even though it's murder on my neck.  I wish I could sleep on my back but anytime I try I end up lying there for hours without falling asleep and I eventually give up and roll onto my side.


----------



## King Dorado (Jan 5, 2016)

usually on my side but i can sleep on my back too.  sleeping on my stomach is fitful sometimes, but it seems more likely to leave me with a tight back in the morning.


----------



## Emizel (Jan 5, 2016)

I sleep on the side.


----------



## TarzanGirl (Jan 5, 2016)

I sleep all ways sometimes, but I prefer stomach.


----------



## seliph (Jan 5, 2016)

All of the above. Though I usually can't fall asleep on my side anymore 'cause my heart palpitates idk.



Izzy Reincarnated said:


> and i heard that sleeping on your stomach can cause sex dreams because youre breathing on your stomach similar to in sex


It's because it shortens your breath, and stomach sleeping causes more wild dreams in general including scarier ones


----------



## radioloves (Jan 5, 2016)

I'm a back sleeper, though I usually go on my sides to kind of fall asleep xD


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 5, 2016)

Side sleeper all the way.


----------



## focus (Jan 5, 2016)

i'm a stomach sleeper, but i always end up shifting to my side during my sleep and waking up with pins and needles on my arm. :/


----------



## Matramix (Jan 5, 2016)

It's really bad for you but I'm a stomach sleeper most of the time, otherwise side.


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Jan 5, 2016)

i can only sleep on my side.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Jan 5, 2016)

I've always slept on my side.


----------



## piichinu (Jan 5, 2016)

who can even breathe while lying down on their stomach

side


----------



## boujee (Jan 5, 2016)

Side and stomach 
Can't sleep on my back.


----------



## Hatori (Jan 5, 2016)

Back and side, mostly my right side to be more exact even though I always get sore by sleeping like that


----------



## Javocado (Jan 5, 2016)

I sleep on my stomach. I can't really fall asleep any other way.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jan 5, 2016)

All 3. I toss and turn until I find a position comfortable enough to stay in.


----------



## Kapriznyy (Jan 5, 2016)

I always fall asleep on my stomach, roll onto my back at some point in the middle of the night, then wake up on my stomach again. I always thought it was impossible for me to sleep on my back until someone told me I had been doing it for quite a while, and even then I think I argued with them about it since I've NEVER woken up on my back before. I can't sleep on my side though, that's cuddle/spooning position only.


----------



## Tonya830 (Jan 5, 2016)

I always sleep on my side. I've tried sleeping on my back but obviously that didn't last long.


----------



## mintellect (Jan 5, 2016)

I can sleep on all 3. I never remember which position I go to sleep in or wake up in though.


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Jan 5, 2016)

piichinu said:


> who can even breathe while lying down on their stomach



You lie on your stomach, but your head is turned to the side. LOL

I alternate between my stomach and my side. I'm very restless.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 5, 2016)

Like.. all of em, I constantly switch in my sleep.


----------



## Pearls (Jan 5, 2016)

i toss and turn a lot but mostly my side


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 5, 2016)

Usually I fall asleep on my side, but people who have been awake to see me asleep or whatever say that I sleep on my back. I'm not so sure of that, though, since I usually wake up still on my side.


----------



## dawsoncreek (Jan 5, 2016)

when I was about 9 years old I fell asleep at my aunts house. I was laying on my back...and I swear I think I swallowed my tongue or something, because I woke up gasping for air...ever since then I've been sleeping on my stomach...i'm too scared to sleep on my back..


----------



## Ruto (Jan 5, 2016)

I sleep on my back cause otherwise my back hurts when I wake up


----------



## Mint Blossom (Jan 5, 2016)

HOW DO YOU SLEEP ON YOUR STOMACH??? srsly whenever i try i squish my boobs and its TORTURE


side


----------



## visibleghost (Jan 5, 2016)

i usually fall asleep on my back or side, but i have on multiple occasions woken up on my stomach...


----------



## Spongebob (Jan 5, 2016)

Side


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 5, 2016)

Side usually.


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 5, 2016)

I'm a side sleeper. I find it hard to breathe on my stomach and I find it uncomfortable to lay straight on my back. On my side I can curl up into a ball and get all cozy.~


----------



## SolarInferno (Jan 5, 2016)

Used to mainly lie on my stomach, but more recently it feels better on my back muscles to lie on my side. I tend to snore loudly if I lie on my back so...


----------



## Nicole. (Jan 5, 2016)

I prefer to sleep on my side as I find it more comfortable.


----------



## kayleee (Jan 5, 2016)

I'm surprised back is the least popular, I usually sleep on my back or side and my boyfriend always sleeps on his back lookin like he's in a casket


----------



## mogyay (Jan 5, 2016)

i sleep on my stomach but i usually end up on my side


----------



## piichinu (Jan 5, 2016)

Belle of Pripyat said:


> You lie on your stomach, but your head is turned to the side. LOL
> 
> I alternate between my stomach and my side. I'm very restless.



uh i know but the **** your lungs arent in your head
mine feel like they r being crushed


----------



## Azza (Jan 5, 2016)

I always sleep on my back. Once I tried sleeping on my stomach and I found it hard to breathe. But I only had to lie on my stomach because I had really bad blisters from sunburn on my shoulders. Whenever I sleep on my side I get paranoid that my shoulder will become misplaced or something because of all the weight being on one side.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 5, 2016)

I'm kind of all of them lol

I usually tend to lay on my side though. Also my back is really weird so when I try to sleep I always worry my back is in some unhealthy position or something so I move around a lot


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Jan 5, 2016)

piichinu said:


> uh i know but the **** your lungs arent in your head
> mine feel like they r being crushed



I feel bad for you if it causes you pain.


----------



## Saylor (Jan 5, 2016)

I mostly sleep on my side but sometimes I end up in this weird position where I'm like half on my side and half on my stomach.


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jan 5, 2016)

I sleep either on my back or my side


----------



## Aomame (Jan 5, 2016)

Team Stomach!


----------



## Romaki (Jan 5, 2016)

I constantly switch and I can never recall on which side I finally fell asleep.


----------



## SoftFairie (Jan 5, 2016)

I fall asleep on my side but I always seem to wake up on my back ._.


----------



## meowlerrz (Jan 5, 2016)

I'm mostly a side and stomach sleeper, I rarely am able to sleep on my back


----------



## Bowie (Jan 5, 2016)

Side, mostly.


----------



## Beardo (Jan 5, 2016)

Back, since I sleep in like a recliner position. My pillows are stacked up and it's really comfy


----------



## jiny (Jan 5, 2016)

I'm a side sleeper.


----------



## Mango (Jan 5, 2016)

side!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 5, 2016)

Side sleeper, and I usually sleep on my right side too, it's just comfy for me more than sleeping on my left side.


----------



## toddishott (Jan 6, 2016)

I sleep on all sides. I don't get comfortable in bed that often really fast so whatever position feels good to me that night is what position I sleep in.


----------



## Llust (Jan 6, 2016)

always stomach. sleeping in that position feels more relaxing and i get a good stretch too. to those of you who are saying how uncomfortable it is, perhaps you're just sleeping in the wrong position. i personally think it's more comfortable without a pillow, left arm to the side and right arm going up at a 90 degree angle. idk my sleeping positions are pretty much always the same and exact. if i need to, i'd just use my right arm as a pillow


----------



## Naekoya (Jan 6, 2016)

side sleeper.. I like to cuddle my bf when we go to sleep hehe >w<


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 6, 2016)

I tend to sleep on my side thought I find often when I wake up I'm on my back. So both I guess. '-'


----------



## riummi (Jan 6, 2016)

Sometimes side and sometimes back
Never the stomach - I just can't breathe o.e


----------



## Esphas (Jan 6, 2016)

back, bc any other position and i feel really sick


----------



## Moonfall (Jan 6, 2016)

Side because it makes me not see the door which scares me ;;. Stomach is definitely too uncomfortable. Back is my second option, it's still comfortable but I can see the door. What if something just appears?


----------



## Celestefey (Jan 6, 2016)

Side, because laying on my front is too uncomfortable, and I can't fall asleep when I'm laying on my back.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jan 6, 2016)

I usually sleep on my side and sometimes on my back. I can't sleep on my stomach, it is really uncomfortable for me.


----------



## cornimer (Jan 6, 2016)

I always sleep on my side, except when I dislocated a rib (yes, it can happen) and was told by the chiropractor to sleep on my back. It was a lot less comfortable but I was able to fall asleep.

I don't think I could fall asleep on my stomach


----------



## 3skulls (Jan 6, 2016)

I used to always sleep on my side. But recently, I am finding it almost impossible to sleep on my side. I feel really uncomfortable and a little pain when I try.


----------



## Peter (Jan 6, 2016)

back
idk how people sleep on their stomachs its so hard to breathe


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 6, 2016)

wtf is this sleep you speak of
definitely tummy with my head to the side and arms under my pillow, like 95% of nights, the other 5% face down
sometimes i wake up with the worst kink in my neck though
worst nights are when i wake up in this pool of my spittle and it's just like "gET THE **** OUT OF MY BED YOU STUPID SMELLY PILLOW" and then a pillow flies across the room
laying on your back is torture, it allows too much free movement just existing to be taken advantage of, although i have recently been able to do so


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Jan 6, 2016)

side (right preferably because I am not facing my door and I feel weird lying on my left) because stomach is kinda uncomfortable ( i did it once tho idk how lmao) and when I am on my back I can't cover my head with my blacks without not being able to breath so I get scared and I had to sleep on my back once when I had something (idk i forgot what) and it scared the heck out of me :/


----------



## oath2order (Jan 8, 2016)

I sleep on my back. Every night I still try to sleep on my stomach, then my right side, and then I switch to my back

every goddamn time


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 8, 2016)

I fall asleep on my side, but I wake up on my back, slightly leaning on my side. So, both back and side.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## Squidward (Jan 9, 2016)

Stomach!


----------



## StrawberryTiger (Jan 9, 2016)

Sides work the best, can't breathe well on my back or stomach.


----------



## skarmoury (Jan 9, 2016)

I don't feel comfortable sleeping on my back or stomach. I'm mostly side, but sometimes I fall asleep on my stomach whenever I use my laptop (I lie on my stomach while I type).


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 9, 2016)

I always and will probably only sleep on my stomach. I only sleep on my side when I'm sleeping over or something. I never sleep on my back though which might be a little odd.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Jan 9, 2016)

I usually sleep on my back, but sometimes I wake up on my side.  I generally don't sleep on my stomach anymore (even though I used to do it all the time) since I guess I just grew out of it?  I'm not too sure why.


----------



## ItsMilkypink (Jan 9, 2016)

I mainly sleep on my sides, but if I'm having a lot of trouble sleeping, I usually sleep on my back.


----------



## Cam1 (Jan 9, 2016)

side. I cant fall asleep any other way

- - - Post Merge - - -



KaydeeKrunk said:


>


 this, basically. except I dont always have my hand supporting my face


----------



## Frisk (Jan 9, 2016)

All sides! I'm a crazy sleeper, I roll around a lot and in the morning my blankets wrap around me and i look like a burrito. But, when I get in bed most of the time I'm on my side, but when I wake up I'm almost ALWAYS on my stomach. (wrapped up by my blankets like a burrito)


..... Was that TMI?


----------

